# gnome mouseover infos

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn man in gnome ueber ein icon faehrt, klappt sich normal ein kleines Infofenster aus.

Bei mir ist dieses Infofenster schwarz.

Ich habe gnome neu installiert allerdings ist hier keine Verbesserung eingetretten.

Zweite Frage:

Wenn ich unter Orte Persoenlicher Ordner anklicke oeffnet sich irgendwie amarok.

Die Probleme tretten seit dem update auf 2.24 auf.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

nach neuisnstallation des Systemes habe ich immer noch schwirigkeiten.

In evolution z.B. fehlen die Ornder Symbole. Allerdings habe ich die Homepatition so uebernommen.

Also ich habe die /home/user/.* Verzeichnisse nicht geloescht.

Wo speichert Gnome z.B. das Andwendungen Menu oder die Links zu den Orten.

Starte ich unter Orte den Persoenlichen Ordner kommt bei mir amarok.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In evolution z.B. fehlen die Ornder Symbole.

 

Beschreib das mal genauer, du meinst nicht die Icons bei "Neue Email" etc? Sondern die Simbole links in der Email-Ansicht und dort Eingang, Ausgang, Entwürfe oder? Ich vermute das hängt mit deinem gesetzten "Thema" unter "Erscheinungsbild" zusammen. Vielleicht nochmal installieren oder einen anderen ausprobieren. Je nachdem ist da vielleicht was verloren gegangen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo speichert Gnome z.B. das Andwendungen Menu oder die Links zu den Orten.
> 
> 

 

Programme speichern ihren Eintrag in Menus zu Anwendungen Zentral. Wirf mal einen Blick in /usr/share/applications/.

Mein Instant-Messanger Psi hat dort z.B. folgenden Eintrag:

```
$ cat /usr/share/applications/psi.desktop 

[Desktop Entry]

# This is the spec version, *not* the application version

Version=1.0

Type=Application

Name=Psi

GenericName=Jabber Client

Comment=Communicate over the Jabber network

Icon=psi

Exec=psi

Terminal=false

Categories=Network;InstantMessaging;Qt;

# Translations

GenericName[bg]=Jabber Клиент

Comment[bg]=Комуникирайте през Jabber мрежата

GenericName[ca]=Client Jabber

Comment[ca]=Comuniqui's a través de la xarxa Jabber

....
```

Dieses Comment= definiert den Satz dem "kleinen Infofenster" wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt. Wie man sieht kann man für unterschiedliche Sprachen da auch unterschiedliche Sätze hinterlegen.

Für diese Desktop-Links und Menüeintrage gibts aber auch irgendwo noch einen Eintrag.. Wine erstellt dort glaub ich immer einen Eintrag zu einer installierten Applikation. Ich hab aber grade Vergessen wo das genau ist.

Allerdings werden da nicht die Orte gespeichert und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher.. wo das genau ist. Links zu Orten (ich nenne die Immer Lesezeichen), speichert nautilus. Versuch doch mal ~/.nautilus umzubenennen so das ein neues angelegt wird. Doch bevor du sowas machst würde ich vorher alles andere probieren wie python-updater + revdep-rebuild... da ich denke das dort eher die Wurzel deines Problems schlummert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starte ich unter Orte den Persoenlichen Ordner kommt bei mir amarok.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ärgerlich sowas hatte ich auch mal, weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich das gelöst hab. Ich melde mich dazu später nochmal.

P.s: Dieses Problem hast du nicht oder? Also das alle anderen Orte/Lesezeichen auch mit Amarok geöffnet werden? Naja vielleicht hilft ja der dort vorgeschlagene fix trotzdem.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du bei der Neuinstallation auch dein Homeverzeichnis neu angelegt oder hast es gelassen? Wenn ja, dann sichere mal alees, was wichtig ist, also Mails und Bokkmarks und lösche mal die entsprechenden .gnome Dateien. Also die Orte, wo die Konfigurationen gespeichert werden.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke fuer die Antworten.

Die Loesung war recht einfach, einfach mal ein anderen Fenstermanager laden.

Jetzt ist da nur noch das Problem mit Amarok.

Dann sollte alles wieder so laufen wie vorher.

Gruss Joerg

----------

